# PASSPORT DAMAGED AFETR VISA RECEVIED



## vinildias (25 d ago)

My friend's passport was damaged after receiving the 651 visa; what should he do now? He is planning to visit Australia on January 3rd week, so he applied for a new passport, which he will receive on December last week or January 1st week. Will he need to apply visa again or can he update his passport through the immigration site, and will the visa be valid for the new passport?


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

There is a option to update details. If they go into their immi account it was fairly clear. But yes they need to update the visa with the new passport details.


----------

